# Fear of urinating in pants- beaten!



## modafinilguy (Oct 13, 2013)

Well I was terrified. I poked my head out the door for the first time in years, my heart was pounding. Nobody around. Or was there?

Damn it now is the time! So wearing my nappy under my pants I head on out!

Sweat dripped my forehead. My muscles started to spasm and shake. Heart racing...

And I walked along the street, nappy tightly on (it was to stop me pissing myself) and then I came across 4, gorgeous 18 year old women.

Suddenly the fear had me. What if I? What if I? WET MY PANTS my frantic thoughts screamed.

Instinctively bent over, hands going to groin area.

They look at me! NO CRAP! I freaked out, mind racing a million miles an hour.

Urine came. Urine came flowing more and more. OH GOD NO! Surely the nappy will hold it!

But I had just drank a 6 pack of beer! Why did I do that before going out?

The nappy was overloaded, urine poured down my pants.

The girls stopped and froze and looked and then laughed at me.

'YOUR A LOSER! OMG HE PISSED HIMSELF WHAT A LOSER!! DROP DEAD LOSER"

I ran...Fled...Bolted like lightening...Back to my house...

I have vowed.. Never again will I venture into the outside world, never again will it happen. But for a moment, I succeeded, even if I did badly wet myself!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

You can buy a bag and tube.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

modafinilguy said:


> Well I was terrified. I poked my head out the door for the first time in years, my heart was pounding. Nobody around. Or was there?
> 
> Damn it now is the time! So wearing my nappy under my pants I head on out!
> 
> ...


So could you have gone to the bathroom prior to leaving the house? If you had a six pack of beer, then that would make you urinate - it's dehydrating.



Steve-300 said:


> You can buy a bag and tube.


as in catheter? Yeah, they make them.


----------

